# pool table clearance



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm thinking about finishing a large unfinished basement area and putting a pool table in it. The only catch -- and you can probably see it coming -- is the darned posts. It looks like there's a post about every 8 feet running down the middle of the basement. 

So here's the question for y'all who play pool: what do you think about the idea of having the table next to a post? 

We're supposed to close Monday. If we do, then I'll see about some photos and some measured drawings.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wouldn't do it, its a PITA, short stick.

Mark


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm not thinking about moving the post.

Short sticks don't help -- the room is plenty big enough, but there would be a post next to or very near the table.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

pyper said:


> I'm not thinking about moving the post.
> 
> Short sticks don't help -- the room is plenty big enough, but there would be a post next to or very near the table.


 
What I meant by "wouldn't do it" was I wouldn't get a pool table, the post will be a PITA and you will have to use a short stick, anything less that 5' clearance around the table will result in the need for a short stick.

Been there done that wouldn't do it again.

Mark


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

That's kind of what I was thinking.

I wonder what else I could put down there. I'm kind of thinking of bumper pool, which has smaller tables and shorter sticks, so I could get the clearances. I used to play bumper pool in grad school and it's a lot of fun.

I really like billiards though. I just don't think I like it enough to try to convince my wife that we should have the post moved :laughing:


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

pyper said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking.
> 
> I wonder what else I could put down there. I'm kind of thinking of bumper pool, which has smaller tables and shorter sticks, so I could get the clearances. I used to play bumper pool in grad school and it's a lot of fun.
> 
> I really like billiards though. I just don't think I like it enough to try to convince my wife that we should have the post moved :laughing:


Love billiards to, but I could never justify the room for a 5 x 10 snooker table that the game was intended to be played on.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I never could either, but this new house has a daylight basement with a large unfinished portion. Just those posts get in the way.

Oh well.

Pinball would fit easy enough, and I like that too:thumbsup:


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

pyper said:


> I never could either, but this new house has a daylight basement with a large unfinished portion. Just those posts get in the way.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Pinball would fit easy enough, and I like that too:thumbsup:


Foozeball is fun too!!


----------



## FlyingHammer (Jun 22, 2009)

Pool table definately won't work. 

Build a small stage and call it a stripper pole. :thumbsup: Waaaaaay better than pool anyday.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

FlyingHammer said:


> Pool table definately won't work.
> 
> Build a small stage and call it a stripper pole. :thumbsup: Waaaaaay better than pool anyday.


I would hate to see the size of the gal using a 4" diameter stripper pole, what, 7'-6" tall, hands like a gorilla...........now theres one that could hurt ya............:laughing:........lap dance anyone........

Mark


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a pool table in a room that is just a hair too small. Granted it's a custom 9' table I got from my parents when they moved. I wouldn't have one if it wasn't free to me. You will find you don't use it or it gets too cramped when there is stuff in the way.


----------



## desiree_furman (Mar 31, 2011)

Make sure that the Pool table that you want to put in the basement is enough for the space and not too big there should be a space for you to move well.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Table top shuffle board.......


----------

